# new baby--no name yet :D



## Meg90 (Sep 1, 2009)

This is my newest baby. She arrived this morning safe and sound. The UPS guy was a helluva lot nicer too. He held the box good and level (the last guy had Nouk all tilted and just shoved her at me) He was like "A tortoise, huh?" And I was all like "You bet!" (GIANT SMILE)

I was unprepared for her size, however  Nouk was 6 months old when I got her, this baby is alittle over a month old! I was like Oh my GOODNESS she is TINY! Couldn't stop saying that the whole way home! She's about 2" SCL and weighs from Danny's count, 29g!

Here are some pictures, of my wee Golden/Antakyan Greek Cross--yet unnamed, but I'm working on that! 

soaking






in the enclosure---keep in mind there there is about a foot more, not in the picture  I think she'll be in this bin a wee bit longer than Anouk was!





closeup, right after I put her down.





(therm only says 82F because I took this pics RIGHT after turning the light on, and putting her down  Its reading 100.9F in the hotspot now)





Sisters!  lol----I held Anouk above the baby--they never touched at all. Thought the size comparison was cute. Anouk is 11 months, and baby is only 1 month (good to show people that want to "add" hatchings in with their existing little ones)





And this last picture, because I edited it a bit, and liked how it came out (her on Reid's hand, not mine)


----------



## bettinge (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Candy (Sep 1, 2009)

She's beautiful Meg. I take it this shipping went well. I love her enclosure she looks very happy in it. Congratulations.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad she made it safe and sound Meg  I'm sure she'll do just as great as Anouk has done. 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Meg,
Your new little one is a real cutie


----------



## chadk (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute! One of these days I may just have to get a baby tort or turtle. They are just so adorable. But then I seem to filling up on rescues... Maybe I'll just have to find some healthy rescues (get them healthy) and breed once... Either way, I'm jealous of that little cutie. Best of luck with it!


----------



## terrypin (Sep 1, 2009)

congratulations thats a lovely looking hatchling .
terry


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2009)

Chad, hatchlings are very fragile, so the whole time you are raising them you have this anxiety, making sure they eat and if they skip a meal I always think that means they're dying, They are fun to have one that small, but they are just so fragile...

Great pics Meg...Call her Nanook


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition! It's amazing how perfectly proportionate tortoise babies are--they look like miniatures, and so tiny! She is just precious.


----------



## chadk (Sep 1, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Chad, hatchlings are very fragile, so the whole time you are raising them you have this anxiety, making sure they eat and if they skip a meal I always think that means they're dying, They are fun to have one that small, but they are just so fragile...
> 
> Great pics Meg...Call her Nanook



Thanks for the heads up Maggie. I think I can handle it. I made it through my twins with flying colors - so a little turtle or tortie would be cake 

The twins were 3.5 lbs when we first met them in the hospital. Breathing tubes and IVs. They looked so fragile and exposed to crack and who knows what else. We had one day to decide of we were up for the challenge and would consider fostering and eventually adopting them. It took a lot of prayer and talking with eachother and our kids, but in the end, despite our fears, I knew they were meant for us.


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 1, 2009)

chadk said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Chad, hatchlings are very fragile, so the whole time you are raising them you have this anxiety, making sure they eat and if they skip a meal I always think that means they're dying, They are fun to have one that small, but they are just so fragile...
> ...



Chad: What a beautiful hatchling!  and you get to double your fun? Awesome for you and for them.

Meg,

That is one beautiful hatchling and Anouk is a beauty too. Have fun!!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 1, 2009)

What an adorable little tort!! Congrats on your new baby!! My hatchling is 3 months old now  They really are fun when they're babies!!


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 1, 2009)

Meg, 

Have you come up with a name for your new beauty yet?


----------



## Stazz (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY YAY YAY Meg !!!!!! I am so excited for you, what a GORGEOUS little baby !!!! Awwwww, I can't stop saying AWWWW hehehe. I want a baby brother or sister for T!!!! She'll have to wait a few years though till we move back home! I can't wait to hear what you call the baby  Maybe Hawn, after Goldie Hawn  Goldie/Golden...yeah you get it hahaha. Im sure the little one will be uber happy with you!


----------



## stells (Sep 2, 2009)

Everyone should have one of Danny's babies


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I just love her to pieces already, and its only been one day! I have been putting spring mix down, but she's so tiny, I couldn't tell if she'd eaten anything yesterday!

Today, when I put it down, I moved her in front of it (I used to do that with Anouk in the beginning--to get her used to the time, and place of breakfast!) and as I was walking out the door to class this morning, she was taking a bite! So of course, I tiptoed back in, and grabbed the camera, annnnnnd as soon as she spotted me she stopped, and was all "WHAT? what are you looking at? Go!"

So alas, no picture!  But she's nibbling, so thats good. Something her size can't go two days with nothing in that tummy! I've seen bigger strawberries than she is!

She's got the calcium mustache so I know she did eat today. I'll have to wash her little face after every feeding, just so I can tell!


Oh, and how long should I soak her for? Ten minutes seems a bit excessive at this point...she's soooooo little. (I cannot get over that, if you all haven't noticed lol) I'm going to shoot for five minutes later this afternoon. With Anouk, soaking was very stressful, I don't want to upset the baby.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2009)

See if anything here suits your fancy:

http://www.20000-names.com/male_greek_names.htm


----------



## terryo (Sep 2, 2009)

She (he) is sooooooooooo little. I can't remember when Pio was that little....darn...now I have baby tortoise envy!!!! I love her enclosure.



chadk said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Chad, hatchlings are very fragile, so the whole time you are raising them you have this anxiety, making sure they eat and if they skip a meal I always think that means they're dying, They are fun to have one that small, but they are just so fragile...
> ...




I understand where you are coming from Chad...Same situation with my grandson ...also have those pictures. He is 20 years old now and I don't regret a minute of it. He was a joy for all those 20 years...and is in college now and maintains a 3.9.....and they said he would have issues with learning...!


----------



## stells (Sep 2, 2009)

I just soak until they want to get out.... they aren't going to drink if they are scrabbling up the sides of the dish...


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Meg your new 4 legged shelled baby is lovely 
Chad your new twins (at least this one ) is beautiful. 
Kelly, "Everyone should have one of Dannys babies"? OK are you trying to tell us something?????????   (couldn't resist you opened the door)
If we are talking shelled babies, I agree he has great ones.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 2, 2009)

She's cute! And, I can't get over how huge Anouk is! She surpassed Trevor I'm sure. Take lots and lots of pictures with size comparisons because the new one won't stay little long.  The 5 month age difference between the ages when you got them is is big, isn't it?


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 2, 2009)

Isn't that crazy? Anouk is a mini tank! I was still treating her like a teeny baby---but this baby SHOCKED me so small! Oh how big my girl has gotten! Anouk was 3.5" SCL and 149g on the 24th at 11 months old. She's growing like a weed.

I really want to take a better picture of the two of them, so I have something to post for reference when people want to add another younger hatchling, with their older, existing tortoise.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 5, 2009)

She's doing well. Still no name. Eats more now, goes to her food tile by herself. She is still shy, but getting better. She doesn't stop eating and hide if we walk past any more.

Soaking seems to really stress her though. Poor girl. I hope she gets used to it soon.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you seen he go into the water on her own? Maybe you'll get lucky and she'll do that so you don't have to. I love that I can place Trevor in his dish in his enclosure (if I don't see him go in) and he'll sometimes chill in there awhile. Never stressed him out. Sometimes he'll get out right away, sometimes not. I'm sure she'll settle in soon.  Sounds great so far! Any ideas for names?


----------



## stells (Sep 6, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Meg your new 4 legged shelled baby is lovely
> Chad your new twins (at least this one ) is beautiful.
> Kelly, "Everyone should have one of Dannys babies"? OK are you trying to tell us something?????????   (couldn't resist you opened the door)
> If we are talking shelled babies, I agree he has great ones.




yep the tortoise babies... will get him here quicker... and you never know what babies will show up then lol


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Kelly we want to see Baby pics shelled or other wise when they arrive. You need to promise us pics


----------



## Stazz (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol I agree with Robyn heehee !!!! 

Meg, have you named your new little one yet? Or am I just forgetful today? You never know with me!


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 10, 2009)

This is the face she makes when she sees the camera. 









I've finally chosen something to call her too! Her name is Novalee (Pronounced the way it looks Nova-Lee)

I was thinking about her last night in class, and how nothing was fitting just right. And then, out of the blue it hit me.  I think its perfect for her!


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2009)

sooo adorable!!! I really love her name too, is suits her perfectly


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2009)

stells said:


> Everyone should have one of Danny's babies



Hmmmm that could be taken several ways.  Future plans?

Meg your little one is adorable! That last shot in the hand is great!


----------



## terryo (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh boy! Now everyone will want one of Danny's babies...poor Kelly...uh..oh! lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy cow Chad! Is that a person? My hats off to you...my smallest was 9 lbs and 14 oz. Biggest was 11 pounds...easy to keep at that size. They slept all night right away...


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 10, 2009)

I can finally see the pics.  My computer has had a glich, but she is lovely. an offical welcome to Novalee. What a fitting sweet and unusuall name.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh Meg I LOVE her name, Novalee, suits her !!!!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Sep 12, 2009)

Aww a new baby girl.. Welcome NovaLee .. She is very cute!!!


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations on Novalee! She is adorable.


----------

